# Bringing a pet into Dubai



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is possible to bring a family pet (small dog) to Dubai from the UK and if so, what's involved in doing so?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, depending on breed.

I know a few people have used Dubai Kennels & Cattery with great success. They also give you the info on their website right here: Pet Relocations Into The UAE By Worldwide Pet Relocators DKC


----------



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Yes, depending on breed.
> 
> I know a few people have used Dubai Kennels & Cattery with great success. They also give you the info on their website right here: Pet Relocations Into The UAE By Worldwide Pet Relocators DKC


Thanks ever so much - the DKC website has masses of helpful information on it. Much appreciated.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Or you could also contact Airpets in the UK who were really helpful with our cat and safely transported her over. They also transport dogs.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I am hoping to bring my pet parrot back to AD with me when I go home in the summer - will give DKC a call since their website says they handle birds as well as dogs and cats. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello cooltide,

I can highly recommend DKC too.

My cat was delivered by them directly to my villa the following morning after my arrival the previous evening, purrrrfect


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I vouch for Petair UK. If you can afford it, please do use a company to look after everything for you. It's a reasonably complicated issue, involving various critical deadlines and third parties, including vets and government departments. One mistake could lead to a world of emotional trauma for you and/or your dog. You will have so much to worry about with your own move that it makes sense to have help and guidance from people who know what they are doing.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

cooltide said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to bring a family pet (small dog) to Dubai from the UK and if so, what's involved in doing so?


I imported my very precious toy poodle into Dubai 10 years ago. I used Dubai Kennels and Cattery as my agent. They were wonderful. They ensure she did not sit out on the hot tarmac when off loading in Dubai and that the quarantine process - only a couple of hours, was quick and easy for her. I couldn't recommend them more highly.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I brought my dog and cat from the UK 10 years ago. To be honest I did everything myself, using info from DEFRA and my vets. Flew them with Emirates and they were fantastic with information.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I brought my dog and cat from the UK 10 years ago. To be honest I did everything myself, using info from DEFRA and my vets. Flew them with Emirates and they were fantastic with information.


With DKC - they deliver the pet right to your door!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Chocoya said:


> With DKC - they deliver the pet right to your door!


I flew with them myself from London so it was no issue. If you're not in the UAE to get the paperwork yourself, then DKC or other agencies are well worth using. But I was fortunate enough to be able to do everything myself without hassle.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

your best bet is to call Steve from "Jet My Pet" he is the cheapest and most reliable.


----------



## viobis (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi,

You can use an export company or do it yourself. I flew my 2 cats from London and did the paperwork myself (I am a vet so it was easier).
If you want to do it youself, you need:
- your dog will need to have a rabies vaccination (not routinely done in UK)
- the routine vaccination update
- a ISO microchip 
- export paper from DEFRA that will be mailed to your vet
- import paper from UAE (can do online)

Once your dog arrived in Dubai, you can cleared it from the cargo area, just takes time or have DKC do it for you.

Hope that helps


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

DKC are very good


----------



## Humidor (Jan 9, 2014)

viobis said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can use an export company or do it yourself. I flew my 2 cats from London and did the paperwork myself (I am a vet so it was easier).
> If you want to do it youself, you need:
> ...


Did you have to have the original import certificate or did you use the electronic version sent by the ministry......some people say you need the original????

thanks
Mike


----------

